# E-cigarettes May Not Be Gateway To Smoking: Study



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

TUESDAY, Oct. 29 (HealthDay News) -- E-cigarettes don't appear to entice teens to try smoking tobacco, a new study says.
The researchers noted that doesn't mean that e-cigarettes are risk-free, but it should reassure parents that teens who try the devices may simply be doing so for the novelty and aren't necessarily setting themselves up for a lifetime of nicotine addiction.

Read more *HERE*


----------

